# chansons dans le désordre



## le_bullit (2 Septembre 2008)

bonsoir,

j'ai un soucis lorsque que je lis un nouvel album que je viens d'importer dans mon Ipod 30Go les chansons sont dans le désordre pourtant : 
- elles apparaissent en ordre dans itunes.
- Toutes les pistes sont bien nommés dans le bon ordre .
Mais sur l'écran de mon Ipod elles ne sont plus dans l'ordre .
Why ?

si vous avez une solution .

d'avance merçi et bonne soirée


----------



## asticotboy (4 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais pas d'où vient ton problème... sur mon iPhone, les morceaux sont bien dans l'ordre du CD.


----------



## fandipod (8 Septembre 2008)

Ecoute restaure ton ipod et ensuite vois si ton problème persiste!! Si celui-ci persiste change d'ipod! Si tu n'as plus tes chansons sur ton mac ou pc tu peux les remettre sur ton pc ou mac à l'aide de yamipod ou senuti!!


----------



## le_bullit (8 Septembre 2008)

bonsoir,

merci pour vos réponses.
Mais mon problème persiste bien que j'avais déjà fais un restauration de mon Ipod renvoyer mes 589 morceaux de musique , je cherche toujours si quelqu'un a une idée (j'ai noté et numéroté les pistes manuellement car Itunes ne l'a pas fait automatiquement) .
Cela viendrai t'il de cela ?


----------



## fandipod (9 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas trop bizarre ton problème!:mouais:


----------

